# IDF 2010: Intels Boxed-Kühler für Sandy-Bridge-CPUs



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. September 2010)

*IDF 2010: Intels Boxed-Kühler für Sandy-Bridge-CPUs*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu IDF 2010: Intels Boxed-Kühler für Sandy-Bridge-CPUs gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: IDF 2010: Intels Boxed-Kühler für Sandy-Bridge-CPUs


----------



## Drapenot (16. September 2010)

*IDF 2010: Intels Boxed-Kühler für Sandy-Bridge-CPUs*

Weiß gar nicht was die haben. Der Mini-PC sieht doch klasse aus^^
Fast wie ein Muscle Car.

Bin mal gespannt was Bulldozer für Boxed Kühler bekommt.
Der Turm Kühler von Intel sieht ja eigentlich recht akzeptabel aus.


----------



## Steff456 (16. September 2010)

*AW: IDF 2010: Intels Boxed-Kühler für Sandy-Bridge-CPUs*

Der MiniPC ist ja mal stylisch.
Ich finde den Towerkühler auch nicht schlecht, wenn er einigermaßen leise ist. Man holt sich eh einen besseren, aber so hat man noch ein Ersatz zu Hause


----------



## X-Ben (16. September 2010)

*AW: IDF 2010: Intels Boxed-Kühler für Sandy-Bridge-CPUs*

Kleiner Kühler = wenig Abwärme oder doch kleiner Kühler = hohe Lautstärke??
hoffentlich hat Intel ersteres realisiert!


----------



## Skylang (16. September 2010)

*AW: IDF 2010: Intels Boxed-Kühler für Sandy-Bridge-CPUs*

Bei den Krümeln an Lüfter bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass Intel so freundlich war und die Lochabstände der Kühlerhalterung gleich wie beim 1156/1366 zu lassen damit der Brocken umziehen kann.


----------



## deftones (16. September 2010)

*AW: IDF 2010: Intels Boxed-Kühler für Sandy-Bridge-CPUs*

kann gleich wie es ist in die schrottpresse


----------



## BlackVelvet (16. September 2010)

*AW: IDF 2010: Intels Boxed-Kühler für Sandy-Bridge-CPUs*

Uiuiuiu... Die "kleinen" Kühler sehen ja nicht gerade vertrauenerweckend aus (um nicht zu sagen: mickrig)... Ich fühle mich da irgendwie fast schon an Pentium Zeiten zurückerinnert. Ob die wohl was taugen?
Der große Towerkühler hingegen dürfte schon was bringen, obwohl es im Allgemeinen ja bekannt ist, dass die "normalen" Boxed-Kühler, sei es von Intel oder AMD, von Leistung und/oder Lautstärke her schon oft die Grenze der Unverschämtheit überschritten haben.. 
Ich habe nie verstanden, verstehe es jetzt auch nicht und werde es wohl auch nie verstehen, warum die Hersteller diverser Gerätschaften (sei es CPU oder GPU) bei ihren teils *sündteuren* Produkten nicht selten Lüfter bzw. Kühllösungen bevorzugen, bei deren Lautstärke und Kühlleistung selbst der finsterste Urwaldmensch sich so kaputt lacht, dass er darüber das weinen vergißt...
Das Wort "Frechheit" ist dafür bei weitem nicht zutreffend, mir fällt auf die schnelle jedoch nichts stärkeres ein, vieleicht hat jemand aus dem Forum eine Idee?


----------



## tolga9009 (16. September 2010)

*AW: IDF 2010: Intels Boxed-Kühler für Sandy-Bridge-CPUs*



> Weiß gar nicht was die haben. Der Mini-PC sieht doch klasse aus^^
> Fast wie ein Muscle Car.


 Finde ich auch! Und das meine ich nicht ironisch. Wäre ein echter Blickfang neben dem Monitor / im Fernsehschrank. Sobald es solche Gehäuse von der Stange zu kaufen gibt, wird's gekauft!


----------



## majorguns (16. September 2010)

*AW: IDF 2010: Intels Boxed-Kühler für Sandy-Bridge-CPUs*

Die Kühler werden immer kleiner und selbst wenn die Abwärme bei Sandy-Bridge verringert wurde, ich glaube kaum das eine solcher CPU Kühler es schafft die CPU akzeptabel zu kühlen.
Mit Akzeptabel meine ich nicht 5°C Unter Maximaltemperatur und das bei unerträglicher Lautstärke...


----------



## HolySh!t (16. September 2010)

*AW: IDF 2010: Intels Boxed-Kühler für Sandy-Bridge-CPUs*



tolga9009 schrieb:


> Finde ich auch! Und das meine ich nicht ironisch. Wäre ein echter Blickfang neben dem Monitor / im Fernsehschrank. Sobald es solche Gehäuse von der Stange zu kaufen gibt, wird's gekauft!


Jo ich find das sieht auch geil aus
Dann vill nochn Casemod, als Muscle Car, wo der Lüfter dann wirklich aus der Motorhaube kommt 

Zu de Kühler: Die sehen irgendwie mehr wie so Beyblades aus als alles andere


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (17. September 2010)

*AW: IDF 2010: Intels Boxed-Kühler für Sandy-Bridge-CPUs*

Endlich denk Intel mit und Produziert einen größeren Boxed-Kühler für HighEnd CPU's.
Zeit wirds.


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (17. September 2010)

*AW: IDF 2010: Intels Boxed-Kühler für Sandy-Bridge-CPUs*

zu bild 1 fehlt eigentlich das auto von "mad max" als case-mod.  
aber die kleinen, winzigen dinger sind ja mal niedlich....aber würden bei mir auch definitv ausgetauscht werden!


----------



## VVeisserRabe (17. September 2010)

*AW: IDF 2010: Intels Boxed-Kühler für Sandy-Bridge-CPUs*

Auch den grossen würd ich austauschen, der sieht schon laut aus


----------



## Fl_o (17. September 2010)

*AW: IDF 2010: Intels Boxed-Kühler für Sandy-Bridge-CPUs*

Jo bei bild 1 Gäbe es tolle Auto-Case Modding möglichkeiten


----------



## LordMirdalan (17. September 2010)

*AW: IDF 2010: Intels Boxed-Kühler für Sandy-Bridge-CPUs*

Bild 1 is echt der Hammer, Intel könnte da richtig was draus machen.


----------



## Lan_Party (17. September 2010)

*AW: IDF 2010: Intels Boxed-Kühler für Sandy-Bridge-CPUs*

Der große sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus naja das Gitter ist nicht ganz so schön kann man aber abnehmen


----------



## Godspeed (17. September 2010)

*AW: IDF 2010: Intels Boxed-Kühler für Sandy-Bridge-CPUs*

Die kleinen dinger sind echt mutig.
Ich denke hier an meinen X2 240 mit 45W TDP, der hat schon nen fast 3x so hohen "Kühlblock" als der kleine da.


----------



## push@max (17. September 2010)

*AW: IDF 2010: Intels Boxed-Kühler für Sandy-Bridge-CPUs*



Godspeed schrieb:


> Die kleinen dinger sind echt mutig.



Sehe ich auch so. Die neuen Prozessor scheinen relativ wenig Abwärme zu produzieren.

Sandy-Bridge wird interessant werden.


----------



## Lan_Party (17. September 2010)

*AW: IDF 2010: Intels Boxed-Kühler für Sandy-Bridge-CPUs*



push@max schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Die neuen Prozessor scheinen relativ wenig Abwärme zu produzieren.
> 
> Sandy-Bridge wird interessant werden.



Wenn das so wäre wären sie ja perfekt zum OCen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. September 2010)

*AW: IDF 2010: Intels Boxed-Kühler für Sandy-Bridge-CPUs*



Godspeed schrieb:


> Die kleinen dinger sind echt mutig.
> Ich denke hier an meinen X2 240 mit 45W TDP, der hat schon nen fast 3x so hohen "Kühlblock" als der kleine da.



Wenn man sie manch retail-Kühler aus Athlon/XP Zeiten vergleicht (die mehr kühlen mussten, als für einige SandysBridge versprochen wird), gehts eigentlich.
Aber der HTPC als Grund für flache Kühler war wohl ein echter Reinfall. Abgesehen davon, das ihn scheinbar alle toll finden, wäre für ein derartiges Gerät aus Lautstärkegründen weder ein Boxed noch der verwendete Kühler geeignet.


----------



## Sentionline007 (18. September 2010)

*AW: IDF 2010: Intels Boxed-Kühler für Sandy-Bridge-CPUs*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wenn das so wäre wären sie ja perfekt zum OCen


Vor allem mit so einem billig Kühler.

Das die das nicht gebacken kriegen einfach einen guten Boxed auszuliefern, nervt mich nach nun 10 Jahren wirklich.


----------



## ole88 (18. September 2010)

*AW: IDF 2010: Intels Boxed-Kühler für Sandy-Bridge-CPUs*

des case mit dem kühler sieht genial aus, intel hat mal was schönes gebaut


----------



## esszett (18. September 2010)

*AW: IDF 2010: Intels Boxed-Kühler für Sandy-Bridge-CPUs*

die temperaturen einer cpu, dessen kuehler auszerhalb des gehaeuses gekuehlt wird, duerften die der internen intel-loesung alt aussehen lassen *haha*... eigentlich eine ziemlich innovative idee von intel, wenn sie auch nicht als solches gedacht war...

allerdings weisz ich gar nicht, was die leute gegen die boxed-kuehler haben: der boxed meines q9550 kuehlt in einem anderen gehaeuse einen e6750 recht leise auf traumhafte temperaturen 

gruSZ


----------

